# ##WTB tank for cleveland welding Roadmaster 40's 50's



## Oldude13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Wanted tank for my Cleveland welding Roadmaster bike

Andrew


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Nov 15, 2015)

I think I have a tank for your bike send me some measurements like total length front and rear widths and a side view picture of your bike so I can tell if it looks right I'm sure the tank I have is a cwc tank but I'm not sure on the year of it. Thanks


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 18, 2015)

will do


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 18, 2015)

*tank*

Here are photos

rear of tank space is 1/2'' 
front about 2 7/8''
length is 21 1/2'' at top and 22 1/8'' at lower tube

thanks


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 19, 2015)

Did you check stock?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry I have'nt been back in awhile I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 20, 2015)

thanks
I scored this bike and the tank fits both frames. still need one though


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 20, 2015)

The tank has three mounting holes. and one bracket welded to left tank.


----------



## jkent (Nov 21, 2015)

I have the tank you need. PM me
JKent


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

$600


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 21, 2015)

$600???


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Nov 21, 2015)

Did you find a tank then?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 21, 2015)

yes found one


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 21, 2015)

*wtb tank for cleveland welding road master*

i have a complete bike i can sell you . pm me i can not down load pictures right now on the cabe .i do not want to part it out from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 21, 2015)

pm some pictures when you can


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 21, 2015)

*wtb tank for cleveland welding road master*

here is some pictures of the roadmaster i have from bicycle larry


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 22, 2015)

How much is the roadmaster from bicycle larry?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Whats asking price?


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 22, 2015)

500.00 firm no shipping but will deliver to windsor border canadaian side thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks ill pass


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 28, 2015)

I still need a tank


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## szathmarig (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## szathmarig (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## szathmarig (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## szathmarig (Nov 28, 2015)

No horn tank, clean on the inside, screw and receiver in the back is not original. Original color was burgundy/gray or dirty white, but it was painted over too many times so I stripped it.
$200 plus shipping from Zip 20783 MD


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Tank trade?*

I have a tank that does not fit. 
The tank that is kinda black and rust is the one that works for my CWC frame. the bare metal one does not fit and i will sell or trade 
Im looking for Cwc tank,stem bars or Schwinn black phantom fenders, rack and front wheel
thanks


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 29, 2015)

*tank pictures*

Heres a few more


----------

